# Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD Ton über Audio in?



## Stingray93 (3. April 2010)

*Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD Ton über Audio in?*

Hi Leute, ich habe einen den im Titel beschriebenen Monitor und nutze ihn zurzeit als PC Monitor.
Nun wollte ich einmal testen wie ich gleichzeitig Ton über den Audioin bekommen kann...allerdings verstehe ich immernoch nicht wie das funktionieren soll.
Der Monitor ist via. HDMI an meinen PC angeschlossen.
Über HDMI kann ich leider kein Sound Signal ausgeben da ich das Kabel verloren habe.

Nun hat mein Monitor ja einen normalen Sound Eingang via klinke.
An diesem steht auch: HDMI/ PC / DVI-D  AUDIO IN

Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich es einstellen kann...das da auch wirklich der Ton kommt?
Automatisch passiert da jedenfalls nichts...kann mir evtl. jmd helfen?


----------



## Stingray93 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD Ton über Audio in?*

Habe gerade mal geguckt ob es geht...wenn ich den Monitor mit DVI anschließe geht der Ton einwandfrei.
Problem ist nur: Ich habe kein eigenes DVI kabel  Und habe mir das gerade nur kurz geliehen... 
Wundert mich grad aber irgendwie trotzdem.


----------



## Pravasi (4. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD Ton über Audio in?*

Habe selber den PC über DVI(kein Ton)und die XBox über HDMI dran-mit Ton!Ist eigentlich auch die logische Funktionsweise so...Wenn du nur DVI benutzen willst brauchst du halt noch mal zusätzlich ein Kabel mit Klinke vom Soundausgang deines Pc an den Monitor.HDMI auf HDMI macht sowohl Bild als auch Sound,von daher kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD Ton über Audio in?*

Ich vermute mal, dass der Monitor merkt, wenn da ein HDMI-Kabel drinsteckt, und dann den separaten AudioIn abschaltet, weil er "denkt", dass man dann halt auch den Ton per HDMI bekommt. Es gibt aber bestimmt ein menü beim Monitor, wo Du einstellen kannst, dass Du trotzdem den separaten AudioIn benutzen willst - hast Du da mal genau geschaut? Anleitung?


----------



## Thomas__ (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD Ton über Audio in?*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Nun hat mein Monitor ja einen normalen Sound Eingang via klinke.
> An diesem steht auch: HDMI/ PC / DVI-D  AUDIO IN
> 
> Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich es einstellen kann...das da auch wirklich der Ton kommt?
> Automatisch passiert da jedenfalls nichts...kann mir evtl. jmd helfen?



Der Thread ist ja schon älter. Ich stand aber gerade vor dem gleichen Problem und wollte die Lösung weitergeben.

Der Fernseher/Monitor hat so seine Geheimnisse. Wichtig ist bei dem Menüpunkt "Quellen" den richtigen Namen für das angeschlossene Gerät zu vergeben.

In diesem Fall ist es wohl wirklich so, wie schon hier im Thread vermutet, dass bei Anschluss des PCs am HDMI-Anschluss der Klinkenanschluss deaktiviert wird. Man muss einfach nur als Name für den HDMI-Anschluss "DVI-PC" auswählen, dann verwendet der Monitor den Klinkenanschluss und der Sound ist da .
Ich habe mindestens eine halbe Stunde mit Kabeln und Einstellungen experimentiert.

Witzig ist auch, dass man als Name unbedingt "PC" (DVI-PC) verwenden muss, damit das Bild nicht abgeschnitten wird. Die Auflösung stimmt anscheinend sonst nicht. Daran habe ich noch länger zu beißen gehabt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

